# Hydrocotyle verticillata outside on the garden



## ghostsword (21 Jun 2010)

I got a old eco tank, the ones for reptiles, and placed some soil on the bottom, 10cm of water and dropped H Verticillata on it with some grass and Staurogyne. Staurogyne died out.

This is on the nice London weather..


----------



## chump54 (22 Jun 2010)

gosh... that's healthy lookin'. it's a great plant

Chris


----------



## ghostsword (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks Chris,

The plant is an authentic weed, I got so much of it that I do not know what to do with it. I wonder if it will survive the winter..  

If it survives the winter, then it is a plant *not* to release on the wild, as it can for sure take over any moist area.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

Looks great Luis, I have this in my tank, lovely plant.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
Our native Marsh Pennywort is pretty well behaved as a marginal pond plant.
http://www.ukwildflowers.com/Web_pages/hydrocotyle_vulgaris_marsh_pennywort.htm

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (22 Jun 2010)

Fantastic.. I will look for Hydrocotyle vulgaris now, rather keep a local plant than a tropical one, and the plant is really showy on a glass tank, filling it up. 

It seems a perfect plant to use with insects or amphibians, quick to grow and easy to maintain.


----------

